

An Interview with Riley Newman, Head of Analytics at Airbnb - thingsilearned
https://chartio.com/blog/2013/09/riley-newman-interview

======
mathattack
I like his stand against companies being data driven. Management and decisions
can be data driven, but companies are brand, product and customer driven.

